# My Kitten



## baby-suki (Apr 15, 2008)

Here my kitten suki she as just turned 8 weeks i have had her just over a week and she has my knackered, she as toys everywhere i neally break my neck its like havin a kid, she pulled y trainer across the room she trys to get the computer wires, she is really good at eating she is onli allowed a tin a day and there is none ever left over, she is getting good at sleeping right through the night when we first got her she had me and my bf up at 4.35 and then 7.50. But she is gorgeous she had 3 brothers 2 black and 1 ginger but i had to pick her she was the best looking and the smallest.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awwww...what a little sweetie


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Awwww she looks gorgeous! Full of fun!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

She is adorable, I love the one of her staring into the camera


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics shes very cute and looks full of mischief


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

baby-suki said:


> Here my kitten suki she as just turned 8 weeks i have had her just over a week and she has my knackered, she as toys everywhere i neally break my neck its like havin a kid, she pulled y trainer across the room she trys to get the computer wires, she is really good at eating she is onli allowed a tin a day and there is none ever left over, she is getting good at sleeping right through the night when we first got her she had me and my bf up at 4.35 and then 7.50. But she is gorgeous she had 3 brothers 2 black and 1 ginger but i had to pick her she was the best looking and the smallest.


Yup! I'm not surprised you went for her, tabbies are gorgeous


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

such a cutie great pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

She's lovely...She's not spoilt - isnt she?


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

I thought thats what cats were for, spoiling rotten!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

What a cute baby your little Suki is!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh cutie


----------



## baby-suki (Apr 15, 2008)

She has got a lot of toys me and my bf bought her quite a few toys because she is our first kitten and kittens love to play and i would rather her play with th toys than my hands coz her claws are really sharp.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Really cute she is and love her name-my mate had a dog when we were younger called Suki He was cute,smart and extremely lovin too


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

She is a poppet


----------

